# Chloe Moretz - "Dark Places" Promo, 12x Update 2



## Death Row (10 Apr. 2015)

UHQ

*Genre:* Drama, Mystery, Thriller
*Also starring: *Charlize Theron, Christina Hendricks, Nicholas Hoult
*Release date: *TBA
*Director: *Gilles Paquet-Brenner
*Writer: *Gilles Paquet-Brenner, Gillian Flynn ,
*Description: *A woman who survived the brutal killing of her family as a child is forced to confront the events of that day by a secret society obsessed with solving notorious crimes.



​


----------



## Dana k silva (10 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Chloe Moretz - "Dark Places" Promo, 1x UHQ*

Thanks for Chloe.


----------



## mooratfingers (17 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Chloe Moretz - "Dark Places" Promo, 1x UHQ*

oh, klingt interessant. muß ich auf dem schirm behalten... :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## ulanbator (18 Aug. 2015)

*AW: Chloe Moretz - "Dark Places" Promo, 1x UHQ*

thank you very much.


----------



## Death Row (11 Okt. 2015)

*AW: Chloe Moretz - "Dark Places" Promo, 1x UHQ*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (9 Feb. 2016)

*AW: Chloe Moretz - "Dark Places" Promo, 11x Update*

*1x UHQ-Update*



​


----------



## Apus72 (14 Feb. 2016)

Dankeschön, auch für die tollen Updates !!!


----------

